
Show HN: HockeyStack – Increase Your Landing Page Conversions - michaelfenix
https://www.hockeystack.com
======
michaelfenix
Hi Hacker News!

I am Michael, the founder of HockeyStack.

Having founded a few startups, I know the hassle of analyzing data. To help
founders reach the surging growth stage of hockey stick growth, I founded
HockeyStack.

HockeyStack is a no-code analytics tool that tracks every action of your
users, enables you to define custom actions, and presents all the data on an
easy to understand dashboard.

There are a lot of 'simple analytics tools' lately. But let me tell you the
difference between HockeyStack and them:

They don't analyze your data in-depth. It is the main reason why they call
themselves 'simple'. On the other hand, we call our dashboard 'easy to
understand' because we present an in-depth analysis of your data but present
them in a way that everyone can understand. You also cannot define events or
filter by custom or predetermined events with other simple data analytics
tools.

As you can see in the images, you can define all kinds of events without
setting up .track() functions, and analyze what matters to your business.

I am extremely happy to serve other entrepreneurs and be in this amazing
community.

All of our plans start with a free trial so you will have plenty of time to
enjoy HockeyStack. If you want to join the tribe, use HACKERNEWS25 discount
code to get 25% discount

